# Denon AVR-65, need help getting system up



## VicW (Jul 8, 2011)

Putting an old AVR-65 back into action. I can't find the owner's manual or remote, I need both to do the channel balance set up and can't locate a manual online and remote only at top dollar. Suggestions?

Vic
2 Channel: Dyna Pass4, (2) modified Hafler 220s, Modified Phillips 50, Ariston RD80 w. AudioQuest arm and cartridge, DIY and AQ wires, DIY active XO, Focal/Raven Aria 5s, Shiva subs.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't find one either. :scratch: Are you certain of the model number?


----------



## VicW (Jul 8, 2011)

I did find the manual for the Denon AVR-65, it uses a remote RC 859 and has a could of specialized functions for setting the room size. I have found a place that has the remote for $79??? That is more than the reciever would go for on ebay!


----------



## satired (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm helping an elderly lady set up a Denon AVR-65 that was given to her. She has 5.1 speaker setup, but the center channel is not recognized. Any way to reset the unit or turn on the center that you know of? 
Any help or possible directions to a manual would be appreciated. BTW, I'm using a Logitech remote.

Thank you in advance for your thoughtful assistance!
satired


----------

